# beef and lamb



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

is there any difference between beef heart and lambs heart for feeding use? apart from the obvious that ones a cow and the others a sheep that is!


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't see where there would be a huge difference except I think the lamb is a bit leaner. I feed my P's feeders, beefheart, buffalo heart, shrimp, and other stuff. I think the buffalo heart is the best but not many people can get it. I get mine from a farmer who raises buffalo about ten miles from here.

One reason I like the buffalo the best is that they aren't pumped full of drugs like the cattle or other livestock.


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

aint too many buffalo in england mate







i just wondered cos everyone always mentions beef heart and never lamb.its easier and less expensive for me to get lamb heart,plus i dont want fish with mad cow disease and eating grass or something!


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

damn, this topic made me start salivating


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

damn you guys must be really hungry ... I say if it looks good to teh P's tehn let them be happy with their food


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

honestly, i did start this as a serious topic! i just thought i,d get that in before it gets booted off!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I fed my reds horse heart, but they didn't like it very much. I never tried any other organ meat yet.
But I guess in a way it's all the same, so I'd give it a shot.


----------

